# COMPETITION TIME! Win Beadmaker and BrakeBuster



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

COMPETITION TIME!
To celebrate the launch of the full @psdetailproducts Double Black collection by @rennydoyle we’ve got 2 sets of Bead Maker & Brake Buster pint sized bottles hand signed by Renny & Bob when they came and visited us this year after Waxstock! 
To be in with a chance of winning, simply visit our Instagram page @cleanandshinyuk ,Then like this post and drop a comment below with how many BOTTLES you think we have out on the floor of our warehouse in this photo! (Excluding pallets behind) We’ll announce the winners this Friday 4/11/22 on our Live At 5ish on Instagram! Good luck!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Does it include the contents of the boxes underneath the display and the stack at the rear that is NOT on pallets (if there are any contents of course!.)?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

RS3 said:


> Does it include the contents of the boxes underneath the display and the stack at the rear that is NOT on pallets (if there are any contents of course!.)?


Yes it does


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice, both very useful products, I reckon you've got 356 bottles in that pile


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

514


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Topdonkey said:


> Nice, both very useful products, I reckon you've got 356 bottles in that pile





Imprezaworks said:


> 514


Hi Guys you need to do this on instagram . @cleanandshinyuk


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

ah damn! I would enter this but I'm not signing up to instagram to do it! 😆

Nice display though


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Shiny_N! said:


> ah damn! I would enter this but I'm not signing up to instagram to do it! 😆
> 
> Nice display though


There will be other competitions to win signed bottles but this one is through Instagram , keep your eyes peeled out for the next one


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

can you post on instagram then ?, I've got an account and followed you over there, but i didn't even know you could post comments as i thought it was only teenagers that used instagram, our son calls it insta and he's 12 !!

Dammit, I'm getting too old for all this technology !!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Topdonkey said:


> can you post on instagram then ?, I've got an account and followed you over there, but i didn't even know you could post comments as i thought it was only teenagers that used instagram, our son calls it insta and he's 12 !!
> 
> Dammit, I'm getting too old for all this technology !!


. yes you can - get posting opens a whole new world .....


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah I don't have instagram so hope someone else gets to enjoy the competition.


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

Clean and Shiny said:


> . yes you can - get posting opens a whole new world .....


I've done it !! 😀 I've posted on Insta !!!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Topdonkey said:


> I've done it !! 😀 I've posted on Insta !!!


That man deserves a prize ! DM incoming


----------

